# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Αυτόματο πότισμα πουλιών (Bird auto watering system)

## nasososan

Έχει κανείς;; Μόλις πήρα ένα σύστημα,θα το στήσω και ανεβάζω φωτό( με βοήθεια κάποιου μιάς και δεν τό'χω με τις φωτό)....

Θα ήθελα να ακούσω εμπειρίες....

----------


## mitsman

Εγω δεν εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια, αλλα ειναι κατι που με ενδιαφερει, ειχα ρωτησει εναν κυριο στη Ναξο που ηταν πολυ καλος εκτροφεας και μου ειπε για μια φορα που του κολλησε το συστημα και εχασε πανω απο 20 πουλακια και ετσι δεν το ξανασκεφτηκα!!!
ΑΝ θες Νασο να σου δωσω το μαιλ μου να μου στελνεις τις φωτο να στις ανεβαζω!!!
αλλιως να σου εξηγησω με λεπτομεριες πως γινεται...
δεν μας εχεις δειξει ποτ τα πουλακια σου νομιζω!!!
εεεε???

----------


## nasososan

*Αυτά είναι τα κλουβιά αναπαραγωγής μου,όπου θα στηθεί το αυτόματο..*

----------


## nasososan

Όλα όσα φαίνονται είναι τα υλικά που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν, βάλε νούμερα στις φωτό για να γράφω τί είναι το καθένα...



*Βαλβίδα ποτίσματος,πάνω στο κλίπ για τη στερέωσή της στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού!!!*



*Φαίνεται η βαλβίδα, και το κλίπς ξεχωριστά!!!*



*Βαλβίδα εξαέρωσης,τοποθετείται στο τέλος  κάθε γραμμής για να κανονίζει την πλήρωση της γραμμής με νερό και την έξοδο του αέρα!!*



*Εύκαμπτος σωλήνας (tube-Flex) για το στήσιμο των γραμμών ποτίσματος!!!*



 

*Και στις δύο φαίνεται η βάνα απ'όπου αρχίζει η ροή,συνδέεται με το δοχείο στην κάτω φωτο, περιλαμβάνει μηχανικό φίλτρο συγκράτησης σωματιδίων 40nm!!!*

 

  
*Το δοχείο,χωρητικότητας 4-5 λίτρα, φαίνεται και ο τρόπος σύνδεσης της βάνας...*

----------


## nasososan

Να αναφέρω, το κόστος για εννιά βαλβίδες(μαζί με κλίπς), με 4 μέτρα σωλήνα,το δοχείο, 3 βαλβίδες εξαέρωσης,τη βάνα, τους συνδέσμους(για στερέωση του σωλήνα στα κάγκελα), και τους αρμούς(σύνδεσμοι τύπου " Τ") για σύνδεση της βαλβίδας με τη γραμμή 75 ευρώ

----------


## mitsman

Το νερο Νασο πως προσφερεται στα πουλια γιατι δεν καταλαβαινω..
δεν θα επρεπε  να υπαρχει ενα δοχειακι, κατι???

----------


## nasososan

Από τι βαλβίδα κατευθείαν, αν εννοείς αυτό....

----------


## nikolas_23

σαν την ποτηστρα με την μπιλια και αυτα τα πουλια δεν θα εχουν κανενα προβλημα στο να πιουν γτ απο οτι ειδα  απο ποτηστρα με μπιλια πινουν νερο και τωρα μητσο για να το κανεισ εσυ αυτο πρεπει να τα μαθεισ να πινουν και απο τετοια ποτηστρα...

----------


## mitsman

Νασο γραψε ενα ποστ με οτι θες να γραψεις για αυτη την φωτο να στο περασω εκει!

----------


## nasososan

Καταρχάς καλησπέρα, συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση,αλλά τρεχάματα, δουλειά, μπέμπα και μια μετακόμιση στο κεφάλι, με απέτρεψαν απ'το να ενημερώσω το θέμα...Λοιπόν το έστησα, το δοκίμασα και...... ξέγνοιασα από το θέμα του νερού.....10 μέρες διακοπές και πρώτη φορά δεν αγχώθηκα ποιόν θα αφήσω πίσω να τα προσέχει.

Δημήτρη αυριο θα σου στείλω φωτό με το δίκτυο ολοκληρωμένο να τις βάλεις....

----------


## mitsman

Νασο καλως ηρθες... ελπιζω να περασες τελεια... περιμενω με μεγαλη αγωνια φωτο να τις ανεβασω να δουμε ολοι την δουλεια σου!!! ειμαι σιγουρος θα ειναι κατι πολυ πολυ καλο!!!!

----------


## xXx

Μιτσμαν σου χε στειλει τις φωτος ο Νασος?

----------


## mitsman

οτι μου ειχε στειλε το εχω ανεβασει!

----------


## xXx

*Αυτόματο πότισμα σε κλούβα*

----------

